# Car started misfire with CEL blinking but went away without code



## ali_umair21 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi Guys

Car: VW Gol(Mexican) 1.6L hatchback

Everything was fine and no CEL till yesterday morning. While driving back home from work, engine started misfiring quite badly and check engine light started blinking. I kept driving car slowly and did some neutral rolling till I reach home. Even after coming back home, engine was misfiring but there was no check engine light. Engine kept misfiring till next 20-mins and I kept looking for particular symptom. After that I took my car to auto-zone for OBD-II scan but there he didnt see any code set.

Today, I drove the car to work and back home but didnt notice any issue. One slight thing that I have started noticing that timing belt is producing a minute squeaking sound.

I am worried a lot as I live in Mexico as expat and cant speak Spanish. 

I would really appreciate any suggestion.

Thanks
Ali Umair


----------

